
Is there a limit to the human brain’s capacity? - anthilemoon
https://nesslabs.com/brain-limitations
======
lowdose
Already the premiss goes wrong with "The human brain is a fascinating
machine."

The human brain is not a machine and we have not been able to outperform its
capacity by any means. I'm hopeful we are not on any intelligence plateau.
Resources and knowledge prior to Google et. al. have been restricted to a
happy few. We are propelling innovation forward at an accelerated pace and it
is an awesome time to be a live. Lets stop with the limits questions and lets
break more and more and even more barriers other people have thought to be
impossible.

~~~
anthilemoon
The brain is obviously an organ and not a machine, that was just a metaphor.
The article goes on saying exactly what you're saying.

